Ash HN: What are examples of SaaS companies that don't charge per user? - joshdance
======
mtmail
[https://keen.io/pricing/](https://keen.io/pricing/) \- per event streamed

[https://logentries.com/pricing/](https://logentries.com/pricing/) \- per
gigabyte sent

[https://sendgrid.com/pricing/](https://sendgrid.com/pricing/) \- per email
sent

------
nreece
Basecamp has been doing so for a while, which is daring for a project
management app to do while their competitors do the opposite -
[https://basecamp.com/pricing](https://basecamp.com/pricing)

